# Twisp's Last Stand



## Bonez007 (29/7/14)

This is as much a hardware review as it is eliquid.

I decided to fire up the Twisp again. I went ahead and bought a twisp Vanilla liquid.

The vanilla that I bought when i got the device was nice, when the device actually gave a good hit. It was a hit and miss, but the flavour would come through.

This time around, i got cardboard taste! Changed out the coil, cardboard. Changed out the coil again, cardboard!
I fill up my kanger protank mini 3 with the liquid, cardboard. I even changed the coil on this. I went as far as interchanging the kanger and twisp cleomisers with the twisp and vision spinner 2 batteries. Cardboard.
The twisp combo did produce a lot more vapor though.

Maybe i got a bad batch of vanilla liquid? Hmmmm... I notice that they now label their bottles as 18mg nic per ml of liquid, as opposed to the 0.9mg per drop (i think it was) which they had on previously. The box looks nice. I will give it that much.

I have expressed my disappointment on the twisp facebook page last night, because this is a premium priced liquid, and at R200 for a 20ml, i expected much more. The twisp people have not replied to the post (yet), however two users have asked me to try out different flavours, namely peach and rebel.
The thing is, i dont want to vape peach or rebel. I want vanilla!

Anyway, this is the last stand, and it failed me again. I will now give this device and liquid to a friend and hopefully he will have better luck with it than me, and will quit the stinkies too.


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

Thanks for your impressions. Best vanilla I have ever tasted is Frenilla from www.nicoticket.com.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bonez007 (29/7/14)

Thank you @Andre i will check that out!

Someone from Twisp replied on facebook, saying i should try out their other flavours... Hmmm. No.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/7/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks for your impressions. Best vanilla I have ever tasted is Frenilla from www.nicoticket.com.


+1

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Thank you @Andre i will check that out!
> 
> Someone from Twisp replied on facebook, saying i should try out their other flavours... Hmmm. No.


 
Ya I also left you a msg just after the Twisp reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007 (29/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ya I also left you a msg just after the Twisp reply



Haha! I didn't realise that was you!


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Haha! I didn't realise that was you!


 
I have to give the Twispers a hint that there is more than just the Twisp

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Bonez007 (30/7/14)

Quick update. The twisp facebook person asked me to inbox the batch number, which i duly did. The message was sent, but not seen. 

Also, i cant find the post i made on the page? I wonder if its just my stupid ipad facebook app or....


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Quick update. The twisp facebook person asked me to inbox the batch number, which i duly did. The message was sent, but not seen.
> 
> Also, i cant find the post i made on the page? I wonder if its just my stupid ipad facebook app or....


Interesting....


----------



## Bonez007 (30/7/14)

Ok the post it there. My bad! Blame it on the ipad app! Or facebook for always changing stuff lol.


----------



## WHeunis (30/7/14)

I tried a puff off my old Twisp last night, as coincidence would have it (it has since changed ownership to my wife).

Wow... the ATM spoiled me in just under a week. I couldn't believe how stiff the draw on that Twisp was!
Still good flavour out of it though...

And I do have to say, i STILL miss the Twisp Signature Tobacco juice... my gawd that juice was yummy!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Bonez007 (30/7/14)

The only thing i can relate to is the stiff draw lol. I have no luck with this device!


----------



## 6ghost9 (30/7/14)

I still take a puff every now and then. I can't tell you why I think its just like aw it was my first device I shouldn't forget her. I haven't used the twisp liquid in quite awhile but I did really enjoy the polar mint and tabbaco#1 flavour mix! Saying that I do agree it doesn't compare but this baby got me off the stinkies and for that I will never forget the (what I thought at the time before getting better and better devices) old beauty!


----------



## Cat (30/7/14)

suuuck and suuuck and suuuck...trying to get more than a Wisp of vapour.




> And I do have to say, i STILL miss the Twisp Signature Tobacco juice... my gawd that juice was yummy!


 
Try Heather's Heavenly Vapes tobacco juices. Or Mount Baker Coumarin Pipe. And there is one .za tobacco flavour that lot of okes like, i forget which, it's either VM or VK. (Vapour Mountain or Vape King.)




> I have to give the Twispers a hint that there is more than just the Twisp


 
jaaa...
"Let me see your Twisp. Eveyone's talking about it." he said, pointing to the itaste vv in my hand.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (30/7/14)

Cat said:


> suuuck and suuuck and suuuck...trying to get more than a wisp of vapour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least your vv is in the size range.....I had someone look at my SVD the other day and ask me why my Twisp was so big.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cat (30/7/14)

ohhh-boy 

...... i bet Twisp are glad, successful branding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (30/7/14)

6ghost9 said:


> At least your vv is in the size range.....I had someone look at my SVD the other day and ask me why my Twisp was so big.....


 
Was out and about yesterday for the first time with my ATM; Had on the metal tank just for in-case (bumps, grinds and drops - can never be too safe!).

Had a lady walk by me while i was outside vaping, turn around, come back glaring at my device (puzzling look on face included) and ask:
"is that like a custom sleeve on your Twisp?"

At first I thought she was gonna go all bawlz-crazy on the whole "SMOKE BAD!" bandwagon... but no...
Was hard not to burst out laughing at the whole situation though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (30/7/14)

I have so many people asking the usual questions.

What is that?
Is it a bomb?
What does it do?
(when I am in 18650 mode or dual 18350) Why is it so big?

Then I get the more puzzling questions:

Is that like a lightsaber?
Why is your twisp so big?
Is that like a big cigarette?
You could use that as a weapon!
Do you smoke weed in that?

This is the point I want to take my lightsaber bomb and go  But instead I explain what it is and then offer them a taste! Too which some try and others too confused decline

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimH (30/7/14)

I can SO relate to the light sabre comment - everyone who sees either the Panzer or Maraxus asks me the same dumb question 

With regards to the Twisp juice (never tried it myself before) - I was at a clients in Town this morning and she was complaining that the last batch of cherry flavour twisp liquid she purchased made her physically sick and she has since reverted back to Camels 
Not all is lost though - have hooked her up with some of my personal stash which she absolutely loved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (30/7/14)

Thats the way to do it @KimH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (2/9/15)

KimH said:


> I can SO relate to the light sabre comment - everyone who sees either the Panzer or Maraxus asks me the same dumb question
> 
> With regards to the Twisp juice (never tried it myself before) - I was at a clients in Town this morning and she was complaining that the last batch of cherry flavour twisp liquid she purchased made her physically sick and she has since reverted back to Camels
> Not all is lost though - have hooked her up with some of my personal stash which she absolutely loved.


That's damn decent of you @KimH. Well done. This caught my eye, as camel was my brand too. Talk about stinky stinkies... Twisp is a good start I reckon, don't want to knock them, but the moment you discover sub ohming life changes... I've already gotten two trainees and a mate off cigarettes by partying with them chucking clouds that could cover Table Mountain... Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hans (6/3/17)

Twisp got me vaping, although I got rid of my Twisps, I will always thank Twisp for making me see the light

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------

